# Free hedgie supplies



## pillbug13 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey all,

My hedgie Gatsby went over the rainbow bridge today, and I'd like to give some of his items to new hedgehog owners or anyone who'd like to have some more supplies for their babies. I'd essentially be giving them away for free, you'd just have to pay for the shipment (I'm not sure on the prices of shipment yet but when I get a chance to check in with USPS I could come back here and update!) 

I have a blue basic Carolina storm wheel and two green small water/food dishes, I could also add some fleece I've cut up if interested! (some of it may come w bedding bits as it's impossible to get off  )

Please let me know if you're interested and I could try to set up something through Paypal so it can be tracked.

Best wishes,
Pilar


----------



## EpicHedgy (Jun 11, 2016)

Hey Pilar,

I'm so sorry. ):

I'm currently setting up for my soon-to-be hedgie (he's still a baby/with the momma) and starting from scratch. I'd absolutely love anything, including fleece, if still available.

Best wishes,
Epic


----------

